# Is anyone else in a Music History class?



## JoelleJay (Mar 6, 2012)

Any tips on studying for exams? I've made a Sporcle quiz: http://www.sporcle.com/games/JoelleJay/composer-by-lesser-known-works (shameless plug!)
but it's only useful for matching composers to works.

I need help on music theory and identifying composers based on more than just selected works.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Took your quiz. Gotta say man, you chose some weeeiiirrddd pieces to recognize the composers by.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, some of those clues are pretty obscure. I only got 40 even though the last two also were very familiar when I saw the answers. It was fun though, usually these things are too easy.

I didn't get spoiler tags to work so I'll just say it; you should probably allow the spelling "Rachmaninov", not just "Rachmaninoff".


----------

